# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  ИБП Powercom полностью совместимы с новыми версиями ОС ROSA

## Labs

В новых версиях популярной российской ОС RОSА, работающей на базе Linux, добавлена поддержка Smart Battery и ИБП Powercom.

Российский разработчик программных решений, компания «РОСА», добавил поддержку ИБП Powercom (www.pcm.ru) в новых версиях операционной системы ROSA Fresh и ROSA Enterprise Desktop, работающих на базе Linux. Теперь пользователю не нужно тратить время на установку дополнительного резидентного программного обеспечения для обслуживания ИБП – достаточно добавить его из репозитория, а система выполнит все необходимые настройки самостоятельно. При подключении через USB-порт ИБП с поддержкой Smart Battery программное обеспечение самостоятельно устанавливает необходимый драйвер – и все готово к работе.

Дополнительно можно установить из репозитория программное обеспечение для мониторинга ИБП, которое наглядно и точно сообщает пользователю об уровне нагрузки ИБП, заряде аккумулятора и оставшемся времени работы.

Новая версия ОС ROSA и ИБП POWERCOM позволяет с минимальными затратами времени обеспечить надежную и безопасную работу пользователя и сохранность важных данных.

----------

